# Screenshot Of Desktops



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Would be interesting to see screenshots of peoples desktops. 

Heres mine....


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

You choose some very interesting topics imagine.very good


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

have some more


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

how do I do it?!?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Above the insert button you will see a key that says "Print Scrn" press that when your on your desktop and copy into a photo program.

Save as, upload to photobucket and post here. :twisted:


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

LOL. That rules. :lol:


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

My Work PC:

Oh yes! Dual Monitors.









Full Resolution [2560x1024 @ 1.56MB]: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/hostedimages/rdual_big.jpg


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

How many of those programs are warez imagine?










Where'd you get that silver taskbar from, windows blinds?


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

One of the programs I have is warez....

Fireworks 8.

The rest are purchased.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Except the messenger programs.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

g-funk, your whole little stuffed animal schtick is so cute. Is that your favourite animal or something? What is it?

Rev: That screenshot is just somehow so you. The Overlord of all things terrestrial! Now i'm going to enhance that picture just enough so i can see what programs you're running so i can prowl for system vulnerabilities. :wink: Just kidding. I think we both know i'm too much of a fruitcake to do anything that wily. (And by "fruitcake", i mean STRAIGHT fruitcake thank you very much.)

s.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

It's an Uglydoll, and I like to make him do 'human' things, like listen to an ipod. I have a few of them, and they are like family. need to get a grip really (or some real friends!!!)

http://www.uglydolls.com


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I want one godamnit.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I want Babo and Tray...


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I have Babo, Wage and Jeero


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

They just rule don't they. :lol:


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

Now I also want Wage and Jeero.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

I see you purchased them from an American site, how much was shipping and how long did they take to arrive?


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I got them from Uk actually, http://www.firebox.com
and not long, about 4 days


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

http://www.firebox.com/index.html?dir=f ... ct&pid=731


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## Imagine (Oct 24, 2004)

My current updated desktop:


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)




----------



## Mule (Sep 5, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2005)

new & improved:


----------

